# Is this possible? Why we get the odd 1 star



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I have heard that if a pax makes a serious complaint about the trip and rates 1 star Uber will give credit for another ride or refund the fare. If this is true they are financially rewarding fraudulent ratings and may explain the totally unexpected 1*.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I have heard that if a pax makes a serious complaint about the trip and rates 1 star Uber will give credit for another ride or refund the fare. If this is true they are financially rewarding fraudulent ratings and may explain the totally unexpected 1*.


Yes. Uber is pro rider!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes. All they have to do is say you were driving crazy and they didn't feel safe or something like that. Free ride!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I have heard that if a pax makes a serious complaint about the trip and rates 1 star Uber will give credit for another ride or refund the fare. If this is true they are financially rewarding fraudulent ratings and may explain the totally unexpected 1*.


Yes. That is true


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber, like a lot of merchants, holds by the adage "the customer is always right".

Sure, they can fight with a customer, insist there was nothing wrong with the ride, but they will be risking losing the customer forever.

A lot easier just to adjust the fare to zero, maybe comp a ride or two.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I agree with everything that's being said here but it would seem to me is that if a customer complains to Uber about unsafe driving or unprofessionalism and they give him the ride for free they should notify you that you are being lowered for unprofessionalism, and that would at least give you a chance to respond and give your side of it, or even say I have cameras in my car when do you want the video but I haven't seen that said here.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber does not really care about our side. Do we get a higher percent of complaints than others than there is a problem otherwise it takes more time and energy than it is worth and is just easier to take the riders side.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I agree with everything that's being said here but it would seem to me is that if a customer complains to Uber about unsafe driving or unprofessionalism and they give him the ride for free they should notify you that you are being lowered for unprofessionalism, and that would at least give you a chance to respond and give your side of it, or even say I have cameras in my car when do you want the video but I haven't seen that said here.


You are assuming Uber cares about ants.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Uber wants more ants for more McDonalds deliveries and no need to tip


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I have heard that if a pax makes a serious complaint about the trip and rates 1 star Uber will give credit for another ride or refund the fare. If this is true they are financially rewarding fraudulent ratings and may explain the totally unexpected 1*.


And get Deactivated straight up,Ask questions if any, later


----------

